# FS: Tivo HD, WD 1TB DVR Expander



## bpl323 (Oct 4, 2009)

Had to ditch Tivo, unfortunately, but have a few things left over:

Tivo HD - $130 shipped ($110+$20 shipping)
Almost new, replaced my dead unit with this one for about two days, then ditched cable. All accessories are new and sealed. Eligible for extended warranty though Tivo. No contract if you're replacing a Tivo unlike the ones from Tivo's site.

Western Digital 1TB MyDVR Expander - $110 shipped
Worked flawlessly for me. Had it less than four months. In original box with power/eSATA cables.


----------

